# G13 Poison Dwarf



## SherwoodForest (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone here done a grow of these? I have some going right now and couldn't find any others here that had done this strain before. To be honest, I bought these over the other autos available because they were cheap. 40 bucks for 10 seeds compared to almost 70 for 3 seeds of the Lowlifes. I would sure like to see a members grow of these, so far all I can find is other sites grows.


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Sherwood. I've been quite interested in the auto's for a while now and would love to see you continue a journal on your G13 strain. They caught my eye because of the price and the G13 parentage.IF you haven't found a journal here yet that would make your journal the very first for that strain!
 Personally I think that would be a great thing and I really hope to be able to follow it soon.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 12, 2009)

Done!


----------

